# هنا توضع البرامج الخاصة بالهندسة الالكترونية .. متجدد بإستمرار ..!!



## م.الـحـربي (23 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة .. 

نظراا للطلبات الكثير للبرامج المتعلقة بالهندسة الالكترونية .. سوف نخصص هذا الموضوع لها .. وقد سبق وان وضع الاخ المهندس موضوع يتعلق بالبرامج المتعلقه بالهندسة الكهربائية .. ويوجد بها برامج للهندسة الالكترونية .. ووضعنا هذا الموضوع المستقل لكي يسهل الحصول على البرنامج المطلوب في مجال الهندسة الالكترونية ..

وهذا هو الرابط الذي فيه موضوع الاخ المهندس .. 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=17006

سوف نقوم من خلال هذا الموضوع .. بجمع البرامج الهامة المتعلقة بهندسة الالكترونيات .. والذي لديه روابط لأي برنامج لايبخل علينا ويضعه هنا .. مع شرح بسيط لوظيفة البرنامج .. والذي يعرف اي اسم لبرنامج يعطينا اياه لكي نبحث عنه .. ونضعه مع البرامج ..

نبدأ بسم الله 


برنامج OrCAD لتصميم الدوائر الالكترونية ​
الشرح: 

هذا البرنامج هو من أعظم البرامج الاحترافية الموجوده الان في مجال الهندسة الالكترونية لأنه ببساطة سيعطيك كل شىء .. وسيغنيك عن اي برنامج ..

فهو يحتوى على مجموعة متخصصه من البرامج ..و على مكتبة ضخمة من العناصر الالكترونية التى تمكنك من رسم اي عنصر الكتروني بمجرد كتابة رقمه .. 

تستطيع بواسطة هذا البرنامج رسم المخططات .. صناعة الدوائر المطبوعة .. تحليل الدوائر .. والكثير من الأدوات التى لا يمكن حصرها في موضوع أو كتاب واحد ..
حجم البرنامج 1200 ميغا بايت .. 

هذه النسخة قابله للترقية وأمكانية الحصول على أخر التحديثات عن طريق الأنترنت ..










الرابط في المرفقات بإسم ORCAD 15.7 ISO


برنامج Circuit Maker 2000




الشرح :

الرابط في المرفقات بإسم Circuit_Maker_2000

برنامج Electronics Workbench Multisim 




الشرح :
Verify circuits and locate errors before they propagate further down the design flow and become costly mistakes. Investigate circuits using the industry’s only virtual instruments and \\\"change-on-the-fly” interactive simulation. Gain true understanding of your circuit’s performance with a comprehensive suite of analyses. Multisim helps optimize designs and minimize time-to-market.


الرابط في المرفقات باسم Electronics Workbench Multisim

برنامج B2 Spice v.5 Electronic Circuit Simulation Software




الشرح :B2 Spice A/D v5 contains a mixed mode simulator based partly on the 
Berkeley SPICE simulator and partly on the Georgia Tech XSPICE simulator. 
This means that you are getting industrial strength accuracy. Built upon 
the proven performance of B2 Spice A/D 2000 and B2 Spice A/D v4, V5's 
almost complete rewrite now brings you improvements and additions that 
will greatly expand the program’s functionality and usefulness. From 
new graphing to virtual instruments and scenario editors, V5 is now more 
powerful and cost effect than ever before.


الرابط :
http://rapidshare.com/files/23646352/B2SAD518.rar


```
Pass : www.softarchive.net
```


برنامج BluePrint pcb




روابط البرنامج :

Part 1 (http://rapidshare.de/files/33435801/RUZ_blueP.part1.rar.html )
Part 2 (http://rapidshare.de/files/33437465/RUZ_blueP.part2.rar.html )
Part 3 (http://rapidshare.de/files/33439159/RUZ_blueP.part3.rar.html )
Part 4 (http://rapidshare.de/files/33439755/RUZ_blueP.part4.rar.html )


*ملاحظة : يرجى ابلاغنا عن اي رابط معطوب .. وشكرا لكم تعاونكم .*


----------



## صاف (23 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي واعانك الله


----------



## m.saeed (25 أبريل 2007)

barak allah feek ya brother
mnwer belgoweyya


----------



## ahmed_xp (29 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله قيك اخى على انشاءك هذا الموضوع الدائم والممتاز 
والمطلوب من الاخوه الزملاء اضافه كل جديد
ولك تحياتى القلبيه:30: :30: :30: :30:


----------



## محمد عمر يوسف (1 مايو 2007)

اتمنى لك التوفق


----------



## tyson_2006 (1 مايو 2007)

thanks very thanks


----------



## مهندس2020 (3 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك على البرامج والتثبيت


----------



## adil-1983 (5 مايو 2007)

merci.....................


----------



## engmyra (10 مايو 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
الرجاء عدم الضغط على اللينك الذى يوضح كلمة سر فتح الملف ونسخه فقط...
يحتوى على اعلانات غير لائقه.........         :55: :55:


----------



## ضياء 2 (10 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mouathmf (20 مايو 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااللمليون


----------



## ادور (23 مايو 2007)

شكرا من كل قلبي


----------



## محمد مجاهد محمد (29 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجعلك الله دائما عوننا لنا


----------



## engineer_id (2 يونيو 2007)

Thank You Very Much


----------



## المهندس الخفي (2 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير وأثابك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## د.تخطيط (2 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر أخي العزيز


----------



## hammhamm44 (8 يونيو 2007)

very thanks 4 your good SW package


----------



## mod_abo_hashish (11 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير وأثابك عنا خير الجزاء
وفقكم الله


----------



## عيشه (12 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ،اريد الاستفسار عن وصلهLPT ما هي ؟وكيف يمكن عمل interfase بواسطه هذه الوصله ،اذا كانت الوصله تربط بين buffer74244 يحمل معلومات من دائره كهربائيه ،وبين الكمبيوتر...علما بان الكمبيوتر سوف يستخدم لمعالجه المعلومات بواسطه اي لغه برمجه ثم يعطي تقرير عن هذه المعلومات


----------



## عيشه (12 يونيو 2007)

اريد السؤال عن كيفيه برمجة الeprom؟


----------



## الايمان (13 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفي هيرو (17 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز علي الموضوع الجميل


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (22 يونيو 2007)

*http://www.1dustrie.com/khi3.msi*

http://www.1dustrie.com/khi3.msi


----------



## عمرو زهران (28 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hanash_13 (5 يوليو 2007)

يا عيني على هالمنتدى ما احلى الله محيي الهندسة والمهندسين


----------



## hanash_13 (5 يوليو 2007)

شو الباسورد يا جماعة


----------



## المنتصر بالله . (6 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير 
 عندي استفسار؟؟؟ بعد التحميل وفتح الملف بتوسعة( رار ) طلب مني كلمة المرور الرجاء المساعدة
وبارك الله بكم.....


----------



## م.الـحـربي (7 يوليو 2007)

اهلا بك اخي الكريم المنتصر بالله .. اي برنامج فيهم طلب منك كلمة السر؟؟ .. لكي ارسلها لك ..


----------



## علاء البصراوي (7 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع ، وأني اطمع بأكثر ـ اني أريد تعلم موضوع ال Plc مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## روزال (8 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا و لكن فيه برنامج اخرwork bench ايضا لرسم الدورئر الالكترونيه سهل و بسيط


----------



## سعيد أبو السعد (9 يوليو 2007)

shokrnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## egy_engineer5 (10 يوليو 2007)

really thanks for this programs


----------



## نجوه (14 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## bahaa1512 (19 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## osmanelbana (19 يوليو 2007)

انواع الهوبات (السوتش) ومميزاتها


----------



## م.فلسطيني (21 يوليو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## miyaegyoussef (26 يوليو 2007)

مجهود عظيم لكم اخوتى القائمين على الملتقى


----------



## miyaegyoussef (26 يوليو 2007)

:1: انا عندى برنامج البروتل 
لو حد عاوزه
وهو برنامج مهم جدا لعمل pcb
and electronic circuits


----------



## miyaegyoussef (26 يوليو 2007)

:3: نريد تنزل توررينت بدل من الرابيد شير:1:


----------



## مازلت هاوي (28 يوليو 2007)

مشاء الله 
والله مجهود كبير
مشكوررررررر جد عليه


----------



## فداء (29 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## benmoulai (1 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجعلك الله دائما عوننا لنا


----------



## وائل الحفناوى (8 أغسطس 2007)

اريد برنامح الـ orcad برجاء ارساله على paris_ppc2007***********


----------



## الباقر (9 أغسطس 2007)

معلومه
ابتكرت جامعه حيفا برنامجا يمكن تنصيبه على الهواتف الجواله ليتحول الهاتف الى حاسب ذكي يمكنه حل المسائل الحسابيه المعقدة والدوال الرياضية وعمليات التفاضل والتكامل والرسومات الهندسيه وارسالها للاخرين كرسائل نصيه ويمكن تحميل البرنامج من موقع math4mobile.com


----------



## العامل لأجله (10 أغسطس 2007)

أشكرك كثيييييييييرًا


----------



## مني رمضان (11 أغسطس 2007)

لو سمحتوا انا مش عارفه ازاي انزل البرامج دي ارجو الرد سريعاااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عسكول (13 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجعلك الله دائما عوننا


----------



## م.الـحـربي (13 أغسطس 2007)

تستطيعين تحميل البرامج من الملفات المرفقة باسفل الموضوع ..


----------



## snake2010 (13 أغسطس 2007)

والله انت زى الفل


----------



## أحمد حسن الصياد (14 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## hammhamm44 (18 أغسطس 2007)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## aymanhassan (20 أغسطس 2007)

شكراً أخى على هذا المجهود.....................
سبحان الله وبحمده ،،،،،، سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## kahtan82 (22 أغسطس 2007)

*مساعدة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
من فضلكم اريد 
NI-VISA Version 3.3.1 for Windows 2000/NT/XP
وهو موجود على الرابط التالي ولكن لا أستطيع تنزيله:
http://digital.ni.com/softlib.nsf/websearch/CC5A993FEFA83D498625704600677AE7

أرجو المساعدة
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## fofocom4 (23 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خي


----------



## SAMER_M_G (30 أغسطس 2007)

اخواني في المنتدى ا،ا مضطر لاستخدام برنامج الملتي سيم و لكن لا أملك أي مرجع حول طريقة استخدامه أرجو من سيدتكم موافاتي بما تتكرمون علي به من معلومات حول هذا الموضوع على العنوان التالي
samergm***********
أو على النتدى لتشمل الفائدة أخواننا المحتاجين


----------



## نايف حامد (30 أغسطس 2007)

بارك اللة فيك
مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## نايف حامد (30 أغسطس 2007)

اشكرك جدا
ولكن لا استطع التحميل 
الرجاء الطريقة
وشكرااااااااا


----------



## م.الـحـربي (2 سبتمبر 2007)

kahtan82 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> من فضلكم اريد
> NI-VISA Version 3.3.1 for Windows 2000/NT/XP
> وهو موجود على الرابط التالي ولكن لا أستطيع تنزيله:
> ...




اهلا بك اخي الكريم .. لابد من التسجيل لتنزيل الملف المطلوب في الرابط الذي ذكرته ..


----------



## خطَّاب (4 سبتمبر 2007)

جزال الله خيرا ونرجو المزيد من البرامج لاننا بحاجة اليها


----------



## م.حذيفة الجواش (9 سبتمبر 2007)

ألف شكر يا شباب 
وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## التواتي (10 سبتمبر 2007)

مهندس الحربي شكرا جزيلا لك أخي العزيز


----------



## magicmoon (12 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير وأثابك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## minoualgerie (15 سبتمبر 2007)

merci beaucoup


----------



## احمدصلاح (15 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذه البرامج


----------



## lorda2020 (16 سبتمبر 2007)

اولا شكرا على هالموضوع الرائع ولكن لى رجاء اريد شرح برنامج الاوركاد لاننى محتاجه جدا جدا جداواتمنى ان ترد على فى اسرع وقت مشكوريييييييييييين


----------



## احمد1970 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله قيك اخى على انشاءك هذا الموضوع الدائم والممتاز


----------



## إبراهيم أزهري (20 سبتمبر 2007)

تشكر يا حبيب


----------



## ميسم الحمداني (22 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## قصي2002 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

يا اخي باسوورد B2 Spice v.5 Electronic Circuit Simulation Software
لا يعمل الرجاء اعطنا الباسوورد الصحيح


----------



## مهندس همكي (28 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور أخي على هذا الموضوع الرائع وأتمنى أن تضع لنا
برنامج protoes
وبرنامج eagle
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## bebo13 (29 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا عنا


----------



## kalcol (29 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
ابحث عن دائرة اشارات المرور باستخدام Lm555 
هل من مساعدة

شكررررا


----------



## hussam_mh (1 أكتوبر 2007)

باااااااااااااااااااااااارك الله فيك والله يعينك على كل ما هو جديد ومتئلق تحياتي


----------



## hussam_mh (1 أكتوبر 2007)

thanks so much


----------



## عادل الدسوقى (1 أكتوبر 2007)

اخى الكريم اشكرك كل الشكر على هزا المجهود العظيم _ولا كن لااسف الشديد ولا رابط واحد من هولاء يعمل وكنت اتمنى ان يكون عمل مكتمل_


----------



## هانى عبد اللطيف (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*ارجو ان تساعدونى فى رسم وعمل هذه الدائره*

أرجو المساعده
انا احب الكهرباء ولكنى لست مهندس
اريد عمل دائرة انذار للسياره تعمل على ازرار ابواب السياره
وتكون مكونه من سارينه مدمج بها النغمه ومفاتيح الابواب ودائرة ريموت لغلق وفتح الانذار 
وبالاضافه للمبة بيان تبين حالة الانذار فعال ام غير فعال
للعلم ان السارينه موجوده ومفاتيح ابواب السياره موجوده ينقصنى الريموت ورسم الدائره
ارجو مساعدتى برسم الدائره وشرحها بالاسامى والمكونات وانا سوف انفذها على برنامج لعمل الدوائر الكهربيه


----------



## ymy_i (2 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك ويعطيك العافية


----------



## عمان16 (2 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم:
انا عضو جديد واريد اخذ راي المهندسين في مشروع تخرجي لهذي السنة
اسم المشروع:
control electrical appliances using pc


----------



## منصورالعريقي (19 أكتوبر 2007)

الف شكر ررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## zaideltemimi (22 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لك ولكل مهندس يعمل لخدمة العلم والمعرفة


----------



## محمد أبو فوزى (22 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا العزيز


----------



## ميسم الحمداني (23 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## &&المهندسه&& (23 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سيكوانج (27 أكتوبر 2007)

ياريت يا شباب اللنكات اللى انتهى وقت رفعها تنشال


----------



## مالك ددباس (28 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## شيماء2007 (2 نوفمبر 2007)

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
لكل مهندسى الكهرباء اتصلات أو اللى عندة خبرة فى design
أنا عندى أسطوانة semulation لبرنامج multisim 10
واللى حصل اللى انا فى أول مرة بثتبها مكملتش الsetup بتاعها وكنسلتها 
وجيت اثتبها تانى مش راضية تتثتب ,ولا حتى تعمل auto run ودوخت فيها 
بتدى كل مرة error 
setup.exe not vailed on win32بصراحة دوخت فيها وثتبت ويندوز 3 أ 4 مرات جديد وعملت فورمات للوينوز القديم مش راضية برضه تتثتب
مش عارفه اية المشكلة 
مع ان الاسطوانة مفيهاش خطأ ولا ملف ناقص لا أنى ثتبتها على جهاز تانى 
ياريت اللى عنده فكرة بحل المشكلة يقولى الحل وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## تمارا حسام (2 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## أفو (3 نوفمبر 2007)

عايز كلمة سر لـ Electronics Workbench Multisim 9
و برضو لـ Ultiboard 9
و كمان لـ Ultiroute 9
أرجو الإفادة عاجلا


----------



## wensh (10 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرآ أخى بس ياريت تعرفنا كيفية إستخدامهم و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## شعبانكو (11 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكورررررررررر اخي


----------



## adrona_85 (11 نوفمبر 2007)

thanx for these good progs


----------



## mohammed_s (13 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم مشكوووور للبرامج اللي وضعتها ولكن لو سمحت وبارك الله فيك 
برنامج work bench
*لرسم الدوائر الرقمية DIGITAL'S
AND OR XOR NAND & NOR*وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## هاوي نت (14 نوفمبر 2007)

Thank You Very MuchThank You Very MuchThank You Very Much


----------



## أفو (16 نوفمبر 2007)

يا بشمهندسين يا أكابر أنا عايز دول :
عايز كلمة سر لـ Electronics Workbench Multisim 9
و برضو لـ Ultiboard 9
و كمان لـ Ultiroute 9
أرجو الإفادة عاجلا​


----------



## م.الـحـربي (16 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم .. كلمات السر موجودة بالمرفقات ..


----------



## geniusse01 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووورين جدا على البرامج الموجودة والتي يحتاجها كل مهندس..


----------



## البندقجي (16 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## leil (20 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو معاذ المكي (21 نوفمبر 2007)

عندي برامج مفيدة في الالكترونيات كيف يمكن أنزلها في المنتدى بدون روابط


----------



## ali_almatari (23 نوفمبر 2007)

برنامج B2 Spice v.5 Electronic Circuit Simulation Software

كلمة السر للبرنامج لم تعمل
Pass : www.softarchive.net


----------



## علاء الخالدي (25 نوفمبر 2007)

اخواني لدي برنامج يهم المهندسين الكهرباء واسمه Electrical and Electronic Formulas 3.0


----------



## نصرة الاسلام (26 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شراره (3 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## صياد الافكار (5 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجعلك الله دائما عوننا لنا


----------



## المجاهدسبعة (10 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (12 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله عنا وعن المسلمين كل خير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 ديسمبر 2007)

عيشه قال:


> السلام عليكم ،اريد الاستفسار عن وصلهLPT ما هي ؟وكيف يمكن عمل interfase بواسطه هذه الوصله ،اذا كانت الوصله تربط بين buffer74244 يحمل معلومات من دائره كهربائيه ،وبين الكمبيوتر...علما بان الكمبيوتر سوف يستخدم لمعالجه المعلومات بواسطه اي لغه برمجه ثم يعطي تقرير عن هذه المعلومات


الأخت الفاضلة
يمكنك كتابة Parallel Port فى جوجل سيعطى لك كثير من المعلومات خاصة ان له 3 أوضاع أو أكثر حسب عدد الـ Bits التى تريدين ان تدخل بيانات للحاسب
أما ان تقرأى أو تكتبى منه واليه فهو يعتمد كثيرا على نوع اللغة و نوع الويندوز واتى اصعبها فى التعامل هى XP


----------



## عمر الفلاحي (26 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## aymankhairy (8 يناير 2008)

thank you so much


----------



## ahm7373 (8 يناير 2008)

*Orcad*

روابط ال Orcad لا يعمل
ممكن وضع روابط أخرى


----------



## experience_home (10 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا يارب


----------



## الهاد (14 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك واعانك على هذه البرامج الرائعة والى الامام.


----------



## العامل لأجله (17 يناير 2008)

الف شكر لك يا م.الحربي وأثابك الله


----------



## usama_usama2003 (19 يناير 2008)

ThaaaanX MaN


----------



## سيكوانج (26 يناير 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مصطفى مرتضىالسعيدي (27 يناير 2008)

الاخ المهندس ان الرابط ORCAD 15.7 ISO.txt يحتوي على روابط لاتعمل الرجاء متابعة الامر مع التقدير


----------



## maaas76 (4 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا جزيلا على هذه البرامج المفيدة


----------



## asaeng (21 فبراير 2008)

الفففففففففففففففففففففففففففففف شكررررررر


----------



## ياقوت شمس (4 مارس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررر


----------



## م.حذيفة الجواش (17 مارس 2008)

جهودكم مشكووووووووورة
جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## م.محمد عطاونة (18 مارس 2008)

حلو منكم و بارك الله فيكم والى الامام يا ابطال


----------



## كهدرز (20 مارس 2008)

الله يبارك فيك فعلا على هذا البرنامج الحلو


----------



## أبوبتال (20 مارس 2008)

The passwword for the second program is :

www.softarchive.net

just make a copy for it and paste it on the password bar...

Abo Batal...


----------



## masa2006 (21 مارس 2008)

ممكن سيريال الورك بنش 10 ضروووووووووووووووووووورى


----------



## eyes2002 (24 مارس 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## نفر (26 مارس 2008)

شكرااا 
جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ديديا (26 مارس 2008)

برنامج و لا روعة


----------



## احمد جرادات (26 مارس 2008)

ازا سمحتك الحلول الكلية لمادة ديجيتال ديزاين وليس الجزئية
المؤلف مانو 
النسخة الثالثة وليس وليس الرابعة 
والشكر الجزيل 
لكم جميعا


----------



## إحتراف قرصان (28 مارس 2008)

*ألف شكر*

شكراَ جزيلا على كل ماتقدمونه من إفاده....:28:


----------



## إحتراف قرصان (28 مارس 2008)

_شكرا جزيلا..._


----------



## عين الجحيم (30 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير وأثابك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## نبيل البياتى (31 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخى العزيز بارك الله بجهودكم الجبارة وانتم دائما تغنون حاجة المهندس العربى لذا اتوجه اليكم بطلبى هذا
وهو كتب او سى ديات خاصه بالمكافئات للترانزسترز او الدايودز اوالعناصر الالكترونية الاخرى وكذلك كنت ابحث عن اوركاد 10 وهل البرنامج الموجود الان هو نفسه لكن حاولت معه ولم اجده افيدونى رجاء وشكرا


----------



## نبيل البياتى (3 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
انا جدا شاكر اليكم جهودكم فى خدمة المهندس العربى وقد حاولت مع الوابط ويظر بأنها جميعا لاتعمل 
سأبقى معكم وشكرًا


----------



## عزة عبد العزيز علي (8 أبريل 2008)

الموضوع مفيد جدا لكن جميع الروابط لم تعمل معي


----------



## aboualbard (9 أبريل 2008)

يعطيك العافية
الف الف شكر


----------



## علاءع (9 أبريل 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سنا الأمل (12 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## MohammedTaha1982 (15 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فاتح طوالبية (19 أبريل 2008)

je informe quand je clic sur le site il y'a des chose n'est pas beaux


----------



## ارتمان (20 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي واعانك الله


----------



## فادي حداد (22 أبريل 2008)

مشكووووووور اخوي ما قصرت بس ياريت يكون فية ملفات تورينت اسهل بالتحميل


----------



## ابوميسم (26 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صبرى جمعه (30 أبريل 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ymselim (2 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك على البرامج والتثبيت


----------



## سامح مزيد (20 مايو 2008)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## الجعفرى (23 مايو 2008)

مشكور اخى وياريت يبقى الموووووووووووضوع متكامل بوضع باقىالبرامج


----------



## aarrzgyu (24 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aarrzgyu (24 مايو 2008)

ارجوكم كيف طريقت تحميل البرنامج


----------



## munem77 (25 مايو 2008)

بارك اللة فيك وياريت اتمدن بمعلومات عن كيفية عمل الريلاي و*****ي هو munem77***********


----------



## aswan2005 (1 يونيو 2008)

*تصميم الدوائر*

مجهود عظيم وكنا فى حاجة اليه فعلا جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ASoudi (5 يونيو 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## كامل نابري (7 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي واعانك الله


----------



## علام أمين (11 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## as.d (23 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير عنا


----------



## المصابيح (24 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
هناك برنامج آخر رائع اسمه Circuit Wizard 1.10 Professional Edition
لحد الأن لم اجد الكراك ... ان شاء الله ان وجدت الكراك سأقوم بتحميله لتعم الفائدة
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## احمد شعله (24 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## باسلوم السيباني (1 يوليو 2008)

مشكور الله يخليك


----------



## م عزت (13 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
جزاك الله خير وأثابك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## fadln (14 يوليو 2008)

:16:


----------



## fadln (14 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## هيثم محمد علي محمد (26 يوليو 2008)

تسلم تسلم تسلم ياطيب على هذه المعلومات القيمة شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عثمانكوف (28 يوليو 2008)

مشكور جدا علي البرامج الجميله دي


----------



## احمدخالد محمود (28 يوليو 2008)

ممتاز جدااااااااااااااا


----------



## ماستر الفيزياء (16 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يتقبل هذا الجهد الكبير


----------



## ماستر الفيزياء (16 أغسطس 2008)

عظييييييييييييييييم


----------



## نجم المحبه (17 أغسطس 2008)

*راااااااائع*

رائع
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## البوري محمد (18 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## مجنون بس حنون دبي (20 أغسطس 2008)

يا اخواني الاعزاء اريد الاستفسار عن Cctv وارجو المساعده


----------



## هشام نورالله (27 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير 
لقد جربت الرابط في rapidshar ولكنه لا يعمل


----------



## نصار العيساوي (28 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي واعانك الله وجعلك دائما عوننا لنا


----------



## شبكة المهندس المصر (28 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## محمودصفا (30 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووررررررررررررر


----------



## هندس محمد يوسف (30 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على البرامج الرائعة بس ممكن برنامج matlab


----------



## فارس الغالبي (30 أغسطس 2008)

*Multisim 9*

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين ماكو احد ايدليني على كتب تعليمية للبرنامج Multisim 9 انقذوني
اخوكم فارس الغالبي 
:9:


----------



## ام نصر الله (7 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور على سعيك كا الله في عونك. دمت مخاصا للله محبا لاخوانك


----------



## ام نصر الله (7 سبتمبر 2008)

اكون شاكرة لو احد من اخواني يرسل اليا بوثائق او برامج تساعدني في بحثي حول
filtre actif série )ou )
active power flter statégie de control
تحياتي الخالصة لكل اخواني .


----------



## الطيب (8 سبتمبر 2008)

Thank You Very Much


----------



## الحمدابي (9 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكلة كبيرة يا حربي
كل هذة المرفقات مغلقة من جانب الهيئة السودانية للانصالات هل يمكن ايجاد طريقة اخري لإنزاع هذة البرامج

وشكرا


----------



## مالك اليرموكي (10 سبتمبر 2008)

يا سلام
مشكوريييييييييييييييييييين
والله يجزيكو الخييير


----------



## Bright_star_004 (12 سبتمبر 2008)

ok ya basha


----------



## محمد اميسال (13 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## رويجي (17 سبتمبر 2008)

الف الف شكر اخي بارك الله فيك و ربي يخليك لوالديك


----------



## ahcene_ch (20 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور ررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ادور (20 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررر كتير لك


----------



## الساحر المختار (24 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يوفق كل من شارك فى وضع هذه البرامج برامج قييمه بدون شك


----------



## ممدوح عبد المؤمن (26 سبتمبر 2008)

الف شكر على المجهود


----------



## محمدحسكل (1 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد قطب الجزائري (2 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام وبارك الله فيك عى الموضوع


----------



## سماره سماره (3 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يعطيك الف عافية وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك
شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## h_z (6 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## بدرالدين أحمد (7 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية وشكراً كتير


----------



## ma7mod777 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على البرامج

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مروان السعادي (25 أكتوبر 2008)

نشكر كل من ساهم في انجاز هذا العمل
نسال الله ان يكون هذا العمل في ميزان حسناته


----------



## ahmadaboelmaty (25 أكتوبر 2008)

:12:شكرا على مجهودك والموضوع وهذا موقع للدوائر الالكترونية www.rlocman.com\ru\encir.htm


----------



## كأحمد (31 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم انا عندي*Electronics Workbench Multisim10* برنامج واحتاج فقط الى كراك البرنامج 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## laith1 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير ..


----------



## soham (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*how simulate*

أشكرك على المعلومات القيمة.
هل يمكن أن تشرح كيفية عمل محاكة للدائرة بأستخدام برنامجorcad​


----------



## حسن قاسم العزاوي (4 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم شباب ممكن برنامج الmplab


----------



## العاصفي (19 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ghareebi (30 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بالتوفيق شباب


----------



## aleemzaid (2 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عاشق الخيال (4 ديسمبر 2008)

اللله يعطيك العافيه ويجزاك الف خير مشكور على المجهود


----------



## KINGMIDO (5 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## haci farid (7 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور 
مشكور 
مشكور 
مشكور 
مشكور 
مشكور 
مشكور 
مشكور 
مشكور 
مشكور 
مشكور


----------



## aalsawah (10 ديسمبر 2008)

تقبل تحياتى وتقديرى الكبير جدا لك


----------



## mfkutb (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*hbbr basic compiler for arm*

السادة المهندسين نريد هذا الكمبيلر ضرورى
نرجوا الاهتمام وشكرا
mfkutb


----------



## mohepson (12 ديسمبر 2008)

Merci beaucoup cher ami


----------



## ramzi-eng (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*thanks my friend*​


----------



## mfkutb (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*hbbr basic compiler for arm*

السادة المهندسين الاعزاء اعتقد انه مش صعب انكم تجبلنا hbbr basic compiler for arm

وارجو ان تجتهدوا فى ذلكز

mfkutb


----------



## ابن العميد (15 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hanitdm (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*ORCAD CD Link is not working*

الأخ المهندس الكريم صاحب الموضوع

حاولت الدخول على الموقع المشار إليه لتحميل Orcad ولكن الملفات غير موجودة

شكرا


----------



## star of engineerin (20 ديسمبر 2008)

_شكرا لمجهودك وجزاك الله خيرا
_​


----------



## ياسمين1 (30 ديسمبر 2008)

ادعوا لإخوانا في غزة


----------



## القلب الزاهر (31 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hicham_0000 (1 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك على مجهودك و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خالد ماهر (6 يناير 2009)

روابط الأوتوكاد لا تعمل
هل يمكن رفعها مرة أخرى


----------



## عثمان عيسى (9 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## medrock12000 (25 يناير 2009)

_*حياك الله اخي العزيز كتبها الله لك في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الل*_ه


----------



## eng\ahmedsobhy (6 فبراير 2009)

شكرا عل الموضوع الجميل والبرامج الجميله دى بس نفسى اجد برنامج المات لاب انا عايزه ضرورى بس يا ريت مش يكون تورنت


----------



## mido shahien (24 فبراير 2009)

فعلا جهد يستحق الشكر
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## bstsimo (10 مارس 2009)

*جزاك الله خير وأثابك عنا خير الجزاء*​


----------



## ymselim (11 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## telecom2009 (12 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم لو سمحتم اخواني لدي استفسارااات حول برنامج الماتلاب واريد مساعدتكم بشكل عاجل سأكتب الكودات واجو تفسيرها لي عاجلا..


----------



## telecom2009 (12 مارس 2009)

clear all;
close all;
%format long g;
NNTWARN OFF
% PK=[ C_length ];
PK=[0.0525; % [x1 y1 z1....;
0.0740; % [x2 y2 z2....;
0.0853;
0.112;
0.1412;
0.155;
0.1672;
0.201;
0.225;
0.25;
0.285];
PP=PK';
P=PP/100000; % actual value
% To normalize the values
% TK=[Vg fg I1 Ic Ir]
TK=[1.4; % [ o1 o2 o3....;
1.35; %[o11 o22 o33;...;
1.251;
1.210;
1.190;
1.160;
1.1120;
1.110;
1.109;
1.108;
1.1075];
TT=TK';
T=TT/100000;
S1=10; % less than this value is used for good results
% intialize
[W1,b1,W2,b2]=initff(P,S1,'tansig',T,'purelin');
% train
disp_freq=10;
max_epoch=10000;
err_goal=0.000000001;
%tp=[disp_freq max_epoch err_goal min_grad...
% mu mu_inc mu_dec mu_max];
tp=[disp_freq max_epoch err_goal NaN...
NaN NaN NaN NaN];
[W1,b1,W2,b2,te,tr]=trainlm(W1,b1,'tansig',W2,b2,'purelin',P,T,tp);
% test
KKK=[0.450];% Test value;

K=KKK/100000; % written like P
%KK=KKK';
%K=KKK/10000;
A22=simuff(K,W1,b1,'tansig',W2,b2,'purelin');
A2=A22*100000
%A2K=A2
%ploterr(tr)
%hold on


----------



## medio reda (14 مارس 2009)

thank u so much
my matttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## abdulkreemq (15 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
موضوعنا عن برنامج proteus وهو برنامج ممتاز جدا لمحاكاة الدوائر الالكترونية بالوقت الحقيقى لها
وهو فى نظرى افضل محاكى موجود حتى الان لما فيه من الكفاءة والسرعة والسهولة والجمال 
اولا بهذا البرنامج يمكن لنا تصميم حاجة من اثنين الاولى هى الدائرة ورؤيتها وهى تعمل والشئ الاخر وهو تصميم الوصلات على البورد النحاس 
وتجد فى المرفقات ملف عبرارة عن صور للبرنامج من وي لتوضيح اما شرح البرنامج فساشرح البرنج في وقت لاحق
طبعا هناك اشياء كثيرا يمكن أن نعملها في هذا البرنامج 
مثل لو كنت تريد اخراج الدائرة التى صممتها على صورة من خلال الاتى 
من File اختر Expert Graphics ثم اختر Expert Bitmap
طبعا عندما تصمم مشروع(دائرة)بهذا البرنامج فهو يخرج لك ملف بامتداد DSN
وكذالك محكات الدوائر الموجود فيها معلج دقيقاما الان فرابط تحميل البرنامج اضغط هنا
او رابط مباشر من خلال الرابط http://www.zshare.net/download/9590399f40cc95 
www.download.com/Proteus-Lite/3000-2064_4-10266831.html - 78k 
www.freedownloadscenter.com/Business/Misc__Applications/Proteus_VSM.html - 26k -

اخوكم:16: عبد الكريم القدسي


----------



## ميدو لوف (17 مارس 2009)

شكرا علي المجهود الواضح


----------



## Alsorori (24 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم أنا أبحث عن برنامج للمكافات الإلكترونيه


----------



## Alsorori (27 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو ان تساعدوني في 
إرشادي على برنامج للمكافات الإلكترونيه


----------



## حسن علي دبوه (31 مارس 2009)

روعه بارك الله فيكم ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## سومة\مهندسة عراقية (1 أبريل 2009)

بوركت على مجهودك اخي العزيز 
تحياتي


----------



## سليم سيد سلام (5 أبريل 2009)

*تعليم وشرح برنامج بروتس*

هنا ممكن تلاقي شرح برنامج بروتس و فيديو ايضا



http://www.dbaasco.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=45
منتديات
الاليكترونيات العصريه


----------



## wshiar (9 أبريل 2009)

God bless you ................ and thank you for the program​


----------



## almhnds9 (13 أبريل 2009)

_مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور بارك الله فيك_


----------



## المهندسه الصغيرا (22 أبريل 2009)

جربت افتح جميع الروابط الموجوده بس لم يفتح لي شيئ


----------



## mimi1 (2 مايو 2009)

جذاك الله كل خير ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الجعاري (3 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير وجعلك عونً لنا


----------



## محمود رواشدة (4 مايو 2009)

الشكر الجزيل لك على هذا العمل الرائع وبارك الله فيك ...نتمنى ان تزودنا بكل ما هو مفيد


----------



## foxyfox (6 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم انا اريد مخطط دائرة الكترونية لشاحن و الخرج يكون 12 فولت بدون محول(او ملف)
من لديه هذة الدائرة الرجاء ارسالها على البريد الالكترونى 
[email protected]


----------



## estacoza (7 مايو 2009)

thanks man I really needed it


----------



## Aysar (22 مايو 2009)

Salamu Alaikum
Should i register when i download the program Spice, becuase as i read it is just 45 days trials
Thax


----------



## محمد على محيلبه (27 مايو 2009)

_جزاكم الله خير على كل المعلومات المطروحه اخوكم محمد على محيلبه _


----------



## besto_man (27 مايو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mr.moooha (29 مايو 2009)

مشكووور جدا وما قصرت


----------



## aminahmed (31 مايو 2009)

merci beaucoup pour ce sujet tres interecent


----------



## bag2008 (2 يونيو 2009)

م.الـحـربي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ..
> 
> نظراا للطلبات الكثير للبرامج المتعلقة بالهندسة الالكترونية .. سوف نخصص هذا الموضوع لها .. وقد سبق وان وضع الاخ المهندس موضوع يتعلق بالبرامج المتعلقه بالهندسة الكهربائية .. ويوجد بها برامج للهندسة الالكترونية .. ووضعنا هذا الموضوع المستقل لكي يسهل الحصول على البرنامج المطلوب في مجال الهندسة الالكترونية ..
> 
> ...


الله يجزاك كل خير لكن انا عندي النسخة من زمان وابغى اعرف هل لها اصدار او تحديث جديد 

واتمنى للجميع الصحة والعافية


----------



## eslameslam (4 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بارك الله فيك يا اخى العزيز وجعل هزا فى ميزان الحسنات ان شاء الله 
:15::31:


----------



## eslameslam (4 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا ونصر الاسلام بكم


----------



## بلال رباع (5 يونيو 2009)

اعمال مباركة ان شاء الله 
​


----------



## بلال رباع (5 يونيو 2009)

مواضيع جميلة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## نبهان القعواني (6 يونيو 2009)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً لكم جميعا على هذا الجهد


----------



## mohammad taha (9 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم لدى مشكلة حيرتنى كثيرا ........حيث عندى كاسيت ايوا به سى دى بلاير وعندما اشغل الاسطوانات يدور الموتور بسرعة كبيرة ولا تعمل الاسطوانة ارجو افادتى بالسبب مع العلم بأننى مازلت مبتدىء ........ارجو الرد الان لمن لديه الخبرة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حمدى الشرقاوى (16 يونيو 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## horas33 (19 يونيو 2009)

ممكن تكتب الرباط الخاص ببرنامج orcad انا مش قادر اطلعه من الملف المرفق


----------



## سمراء عدن (20 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وفي المجهود الي عملته


----------



## حناحنه (5 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك واطال عمرك
وادامك الله لنا ولهذا المنتدى


----------



## worldali1 (13 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخي على هذا البرامج


----------



## worldali1 (13 يوليو 2009)

اجزاك الله الف خير على هذا العمل


----------



## morad_waoo (13 يوليو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه ما قصرت والله


----------



## فاطمة الزهراء* (15 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك واعانك على الخير


----------



## سندريلا هندسة (15 يوليو 2009)

_شكرا بجد عالبرامج_
_وبارك _


----------



## سندريلا هندسة (15 يوليو 2009)

_شكرا بجد عالبرامج_
_وبارك الله _


----------



## rowailad (18 يوليو 2009)

اريد معرفة طريقة عمل جهاز الكهرو مغناطيسي وكفية عملة مع الترددات للراديو


----------



## sa82mi (24 يوليو 2009)

شكرا علي البرامج
ولو سمحت نبي برنامج عن vlsi layout


----------



## وردة الشرق (25 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع القيم ...


----------



## Ahmed Mohmed kh (25 يوليو 2009)

يا جماعه انا محتاج تعليم للmultisim10بس يريت يكزن فيديو عربي ياريت يا جماعه بسرعه وشكرا


----------



## ghost-1 (25 يوليو 2009)

مشكورجداااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## esc (28 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذة المواضيع البناءة بارك اللة فيكم


----------



## esc (28 يوليو 2009)

ارجو من الاخوة المسؤولين ااعطائي المواقع التي اجد فيها شروحات عن الdecoder


----------



## esc (28 يوليو 2009)

اين اجد شروحات عن الdecoder في الملتقى


----------



## REHAB ELGAZAR (29 يوليو 2009)

ياجماعة انا اتخرجت من اسبوع ومش عارفة اشتغل ولااستنى لما اخد بعض الدورات لانى مش مؤهلة


----------



## أبو خالد مصطفى (1 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## Eng.Fareeed (11 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كا خيييييييييير


----------



## tamerhassan197 (15 أغسطس 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## حسام 2010 (19 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك الله لمل يحب ويرضى


----------



## aastra (20 أغسطس 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ammaramory (21 أغسطس 2009)

*ِِكل الشكر*

:75:
لكن لدي سوال عن برامج الرسم الخاصة يالمايكرو 
هل من اجابة
Danke


----------



## ammaramory (21 أغسطس 2009)

*السؤال بدقة*

هذه الصورة تمثل رسمة مايكرومونترولر 
هلا قلتم لي بأي برنامج رسمت
شكرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 أغسطس 2009)

لا أظن أن هذه رسمت ببرنامج رسم دوائر الكترونية فهذه البرامج عادة لا تضع صورة العلامة التجارية للشركة المنتجة ولا تضع ألوان متنوعة للنصوص حيث غالبا تكون ذات لون مخصص لكل نوع ولا تضع منظور للسويتشات ولا تضع شكلين معا لنفس المكون - لاحظ الميكرو رسمين داخل بعض و الاطار ايضا مزدوج
هذا الرسم غالبا وضع ببرنامج رسم صور وليس ببرنامج رسم دوائر الكترونية


----------



## المهندسة نور (22 أغسطس 2009)

_شكرا لك اخي الكريم ....................._


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (23 أغسطس 2009)

الله يحفظكم و يخليكم لهذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## moneer-m (25 أغسطس 2009)

الشكر لكل من يساهم باخلاص


----------



## ammaramory (25 أغسطس 2009)

*العلم شفاء لما في الصدور*

الله يمد بعمرك لانو انا هلكت زما لقيت هيك برنامج
جواب شافي ووافي
كل الشكر




ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> لا أظن أن هذه رسمت ببرنامج رسم دوائر الكترونية فهذه البرامج عادة لا تضع صورة العلامة التجارية للشركة المنتجة ولا تضع ألوان متنوعة للنصوص حيث غالبا تكون ذات لون مخصص لكل نوع ولا تضع منظور للسويتشات ولا تضع شكلين معا لنفس المكون - لاحظ الميكرو رسمين داخل بعض و الاطار ايضا مزدوج
> هذا الرسم غالبا وضع ببرنامج رسم صور وليس ببرنامج رسم دوائر الكترونية


----------



## salem1982 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك
مع تحياتي


----------



## nagymahmoud (10 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك لاحول ولاقوة الابالله


----------



## عبدالله السبعاوي (16 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
وجزاك الله كل الخير 
ونفع بكم الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## sa3d37 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## hazan (23 سبتمبر 2009)

we need mre like this prog thanxx


----------



## hazan (23 سبتمبر 2009)

هل يجب تحميل كافة الروابط يرجى الايضاح


----------



## ahmed elian78 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

والله يا اخي الحبيب ما ادري كيف اشكرك ولكن نريد ان نفيدك ان شاء الله


----------



## ahmed elian78 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير وانفع بك الدنيا


----------



## ahmed elian78 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

انا عضو جديد واشكر المنتدي الذي عوضنا به الله عز وجل عن منتدي النظم الكهربائية


----------



## Tito50 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

جزااااااااااكم الله كل خيييير


----------



## eng_mora (4 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا اخى على البرامج ولكن يوجد منها نسخه تجريبيه وليست كامله مثل برنامج 
circutmaker


----------



## صبرى احمد (21 أكتوبر 2009)

متشكرين


----------



## shima.n.a (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*تصميم دائرة*

انا طالبة وبدي حدا ايساعدني اصمم دائرة OP AMP فيها OP AMP واحد وابتعمل ك(propotional,integrator,differntial,suming,difference ,log,antilog,puffer


----------



## yasi (27 أكتوبر 2009)

_*افيدونا افادكم الله \نشكركم علي المجهود الذي تبؤلونه لاصال المعلومه كامله \*_


----------



## omneiat (27 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبراكاته 
ان شاء الله رح نلاقي اشياء مهمة في الموقع وشكرا


----------



## bogy02000 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## nadaamr (30 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم انا سعيده با نضمامى للمنتدى
انا هندسة اتصالات الزقازيق


----------



## nadaamr (30 أكتوبر 2009)

انا مشروعى عن رادار سيستيم حد يقدر يفدنى بحاجه


----------



## nadaamr (30 أكتوبر 2009)

ارسلوا على الميل


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (31 أكتوبر 2009)

الإخوة
هنا توضع البرامج الخاصة بالهندسة الإلكترونية وليست أسئلة أو طلبات
استخدام الإيميل ممنوع


----------



## م/احمد توفيق (1 نوفمبر 2009)

:12::12:ربنا يجزيك خير:14::14:


----------



## medio reda (4 نوفمبر 2009)

thank u so much my friend about this tobic my


----------



## medio reda (4 نوفمبر 2009)

السيد المترم
انا عضو جديد وسعيد بالانضمام الى هذا المنتدى


----------



## medio reda (4 نوفمبر 2009)

السيد المحترم
مشكور على هذا المجهوددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددد


----------



## wasfywaheb (7 نوفمبر 2009)

الجزء الثانى غير فعال


----------



## شمس الأغاني (17 نوفمبر 2009)

i want any link i can use to download ORCAD i want to use to complete my project


----------



## izdihar (18 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي على هذه المعلومة


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكر


----------



## ymselim (5 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي على هذه المعلومات القيمة
ولك تحياتى


----------



## eng_moh (9 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر


----------



## شرووف (23 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن اخي انا ابحث عن برنامج multisim 8 نسخة كاملة


----------



## الطالب111 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع والذي نحن بامس الحاجة اليه


----------



## اميرة البحيرى (24 ديسمبر 2009)

معلومات جامدة اووووووووووى
يا جماعة انا عايزة دائرة كهربية بتغير السعة يتغير الجهد الكلى
measuring capcitive transducer
حد ممكن يساعدنى


----------



## khaled-alan (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكر*​


----------



## محمدابوسعيد (1 يناير 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير 
اخوكم محمدسعيد


----------



## Eng-Samer (1 يناير 2010)

اخي الحبيبي
بارك الله فيك
لكن الرابط لاتعمل معي
ممكن تفحص الرابط لو سمحت
اخوك


----------



## dreams1804 (1 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا
**لك كل الشكر على هذه الخدمه*


----------



## rafi3_sawadi (24 يناير 2010)

طيب وين CadStar من شركة Zuken


----------



## tl01001 (25 يناير 2010)

merci merci merci merci


----------



## بت حمدان (28 يناير 2010)

مشكور أخي لكن الروابط لا تعمل كلها فياليت توضيح السبب


----------



## هناءالشريف (5 فبراير 2010)

شكرا وبارك االله فيك


----------



## khaled hariri (6 فبراير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## khaled hariri (6 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسعد العراقي (8 فبراير 2010)

شكرااا لك يا اخ ونرجو منك التجدد والجديد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد بوفن (10 فبراير 2010)

ارجو من الاخوة الاعضاء وكل زائر ان يشكر مصمم هذا الموقع


----------



## اهازيج (10 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## genie2 (12 فبراير 2010)

موضوع جميل 
شكرا اخي على البرامج النادرة 
لكن لدي استفسار بما يخص registration
كيف نقوم بتفعيل هده المنتجات خصوصا Orcad


----------



## genie2 (14 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على المجهود
جازاكم الله كل خير


----------



## nkbhh2 (16 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## ابوالبراء99 (17 فبراير 2010)

مشكور واتمنى لك المزيدمن التقدم


----------



## ابوالبراء99 (17 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا لك*​


----------



## ahmed_alshimary (21 فبراير 2010)

والله وتعيش


----------



## حيدر79 (22 فبراير 2010)

انا بحاجة الى برنامج الورك بيج لرسم الدوائر الأكترونية


----------



## حسن آلمكوطر (23 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
برنامج بروتيل برنامج جيد ومجرب كثيرا في العراق خاصة في مجال بي سي بي


----------



## noura990 (26 فبراير 2010)

الرجاء اريد رابط تنزيل برنامج الwork pange لتركيب الدارات الكهربائية وشكرا


----------



## sokna (6 مارس 2010)

*منورين*

جزاكم الله الف خير ورحم والديكم


----------



## eng nb (6 مارس 2010)

اتمنى حد يرد على ............... البرنامج ده نسخة تجريبية .............. اعمل ايه علشان يظل معايا على طول

* Electronics Workbench Multisim * 

ا


----------



## amsaad (19 مارس 2010)

رجاء اخواني 
من كان يعرف العمل على برنامج Eagle لتصميم الدوائر الالكترونية
يفيدني 
هل يمكن زيادة طول المكونات بالرسم مثل مقاومة طولها 10مم بالرسم ايمكنني جعلها 17 مم و ذلك لجعل بعض الخطوط تمر من تحتها؟؟؟
و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## soulfood (16 أبريل 2010)

مشكور و الله يجزاك خير 
تحياتي :7:​


----------



## alexander18 (22 أبريل 2010)

thank youuuuuuu very much


----------



## khaled hariri (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكوررررررر


----------



## jolet_2010 (25 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## jolet_2010 (25 أبريل 2010)

minimize time-to-market.


الرابط في المرفقات باسم Electronics Workbench Multisim


برنامج B2 Spice v.5 Electronic Circuit Simulation Software




الشرح :B2 Spice A/D v5 contains a mixed mode simulator based partly on the 
Berkeley SPICE simulator and partly on the Georgia Tech XSPICE simulator. 
This means that you are getting industrial strength accuracy. Built upon 
the proven performance of B2 Spice A/D 2000 and B2 Spice A/D v4, V5's 
almost complete rewrite now brings you improvements and additions that 
will greatly expand the program’s functionality and usefulness. From 
new graphing to virtual instruments and scenario editors, V5 is now more 
powerful and cost effect than ever before.


الرابط :


----------



## مجدىابوعطا (28 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ود على الله (1 مايو 2010)

تمام


----------



## محمد اسماعيل 3333 (2 مايو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## saifeddinebhk (3 مايو 2010)

the links to download ORCAD don't work 

please any other links!!!
:18::18::18:


----------



## احمد طايل (5 مايو 2010)

*خير الناس انفعهم للناس*


----------



## nmahmoud (6 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ala1966 (7 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## elec center (24 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك ولكن الروابط لاتعمل ماالسبب


----------



## المهندس رعد علي ال (20 يونيو 2010)

السلام على اخي المهندس الكريم جعل الله في عملك حسنة جارية


----------



## ضرغام المعاضيدي (21 يونيو 2010)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## ضرغام المعاضيدي (21 يونيو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## fathi85 (28 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## محمد النتشة (14 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير 
الروابط تعمل عندي error


----------



## alghareeb (17 يوليو 2010)

مشكور ياأخي علي هذاالجهد المميز


----------



## engmecha (19 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا 
ولكن روابط برنامج ال orcad لا تعمل


----------



## علي الصائغ (28 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي ................وفقك الله


----------



## سعدون لميتيد (28 يوليو 2010)

لو سمحتوا يا مهندسين ويا عرب بنجن وين احصل فلوكودv4 والكراك والله يجزاكم 
[email protected]


----------



## pic2007 (30 يوليو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## يحيىحرازنة (2 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## jaouad418 (3 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## طلو (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً جزيلاُ


----------



## electro_mohaned (17 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووورين بس رابط الملتزم ما يفتح​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (2 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
موضوع ممتاز 
مع تمنياتي لك بالتقدم و النجاح​


----------



## ميدو مان (15 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك فعلا برامج جميلة جدا ومهمة لكل مصمم دوائر الكترونية فعلا ناس كتير هاتستفيد منها 

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع والى الامام دائما وربنا يوفقك لما ينفع الناس


----------



## AhmedDelphi (27 سبتمبر 2010)

:20:شكرا لك 
لكن الرابط *http://rapidshare.com/files/23646352/B2SAD518.rar لا يعمل
*


----------



## AhmedDelphi (27 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك :20:
لكن الرابط *http://rapidshare.com/files/23646352/B2SAD518.rar لا يعمل :31:
*


----------



## zaim3g (27 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااوالله المستعان


----------



## عبدالله الدليمي (1 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك انه برنامج ممتاز


----------



## kap (1 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على عملك القيم


----------



## خولة1986 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*احتاج الى رابط لبرنامج workbenchارجوكم بسرعة من عنده لايبخل عليا بيه ولكم كل الشكر *


----------



## NewStudent (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور وفقكم الله جميعاً


----------



## علاء1981 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hassan24342 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

للاسف الروايط لاتعمل
شكرا لكم


----------



## ENG.SAMAN (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## ali fadl (21 أكتوبر 2010)

بجد انا سعيد جدا لأشتراكى معكم فى هذا المنتدا


----------



## مجديmas (24 أكتوبر 2010)

هل يوجد لديكم شرح هذه البرامج الجميله بالعربي​


----------



## samy hany (25 أكتوبر 2010)

:59::73:


مهندس2020 قال:


> بارك الله فيك على البرامج والتثبيت


----------



## مستريورك (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك*​


----------



## سامـح (3 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## محمد الفلسطيني (6 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور كتير بس ماعرفت انزل البرنامج نرجو التوضيح كيفيه تحميل هذا البرنامج ضروري


----------



## eng naser (10 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله قيك اخى على انشاءك هذا الموضوع الدائم والممتاز 
والمطلوب من الاخوه الزملاء اضافه كل جديد


----------



## eng naser (10 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي العزيز


----------



## ahmad-dl (12 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (12 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراً لك على البرامج 
مع تمنياتي بالنجاح و التوفيق​


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (12 نوفمبر 2010)

ياريت تحملها على الميديافير او الفورشير واكون شاكر جدا


----------



## خالد صريوي (29 نوفمبر 2010)

تحياتي لك واصل ابداعك


----------



## عبدالفتاح سمير (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## عبدالفتاح سمير (12 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## وليد عاشق السنة (13 ديسمبر 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## searcher_2010 (2 يناير 2011)

شكراً


----------



## ايدوارمودي (8 يناير 2011)

Thank you


----------



## النور2 (19 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## DAD2002 (23 يناير 2011)

_جزاك الله الف خير_


----------



## ميدو مبارك (25 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ميدو مبارك (25 يناير 2011)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## ميدو مبارك (25 يناير 2011)

ويكرم كل من يشارك فى المعرفة العربية


----------



## shadwo (25 يناير 2011)

حفظك الله يا اخ حذيفه


----------



## mogahedali62 (30 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## boudyboud (15 فبراير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك على البرامج والتثبيت*​


----------



## القعقاع11 (15 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (16 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
تحياتي لك ،،
:20::20::20::20::20::20:​


----------



## الجنرال الزلاوى (19 فبراير 2011)

*بوركت ونسال الله ان يزيدك علما ونورا....*


----------



## jaydi_siemens (20 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع...لكن لو تغير السيرفر rapidsahre سيكون أحسن


----------



## elkadiri (19 مارس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك اخى على انشاءك هذا الموضوع الدائم والممتاز*


----------



## ahmed new (28 مارس 2011)

شكرا لكم على هذا العمل
لكن
أعتقد أن الروابط لم تعد تعمل أيها السادة


----------



## أبوخلدون (20 أبريل 2011)

*هذا الرابط لا يعمل*

*السلام عليكم هذا الرابط لا يعمل
http://rapidshare.com/files/23646352/B2SAD518.rar*


----------



## أبوخلدون (20 أبريل 2011)

*these link dont work any more*

*
Part 1 (http://rapidshare.de/files/33435801/...part1.rar.html )
Part 2 (http://rapidshare.de/files/33437465/...part2.rar.html )
Part 3 (http://rapidshare.de/files/33439159/...part3.rar.html )
Part 4 (http://rapidshare.de/files/33439755/...part4.rar.html )
**these link **dont work any more*


----------



## ymselim (21 أبريل 2011)

بوركت على مجهودك اخي العزيز 
تحياتي


----------



## محمد الجريتلى (27 أبريل 2011)

http://rapidshare.de/files/33435801/...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/23646352/B2SAD518.rar

تلك الروابط لا تعمل رجاء الافادة


----------



## ابراهيم الانصارى (30 أبريل 2011)

برنامج ممتاز فعلا انا اعرفة


----------



## [email protected] (30 أبريل 2011)

الف الف شكر استاذنا العزيز وجعل الله لك هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك امين


----------



## م/فرج سالم (8 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سفيان.انا31 (10 مايو 2011)

شكرا أخي


----------



## الشهاب العابر (20 مايو 2011)

thainks


----------



## shatha1183 (20 مايو 2011)

thanks for your effort w bark ALLAH'U fik


----------



## savoirs (14 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله


----------



## savoirs (14 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مـ/ محمد الشريف (19 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير وما قصرت


----------



## abouchadi (30 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمرو الخروصي (22 يوليو 2011)

اشكرك اخي الكريم على هذه المبادره الطيبه


----------



## jassim78 (22 يوليو 2011)

thank you


----------



## حيدر زهراو (28 يوليو 2011)

سلمت اناملك


----------



## حيدر زهراو (28 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ابوحمدا (29 يوليو 2011)

شكرا ابوحمدا\\\\\\\\\


----------



## سامح رزق رزق (4 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سعيد زنقار (7 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## سعيد زنقار (7 أغسطس 2011)

لك الشكر الجزيل


----------



## فتحي محمد1 (12 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااا


----------



## Hashim Aydabi (24 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم


----------



## passm55 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## hamadakhan (10 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي


----------



## عبده الثالث (13 أكتوبر 2011)

:15:


ahmed_xp قال:


> بارك الله قيك اخى على انشاءك هذا الموضوع الدائم والممتاز
> والمطلوب من الاخوه الزملاء اضافه كل جديد
> ولك تحياتى القلبيه:30: :30: :30: :30: [/http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/images/smilies1/83.gifQUOTE]


----------



## عبده الثالث (13 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اخي


----------



## عبده الثالث (13 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## عبده الثالث (13 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## عبده الثالث (13 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Z.walid (19 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً وعلماً وعمراً


----------



## doudi electro (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## جمال عطبرة (31 أكتوبر 2011)

اشكرك على المجهود الرائع والمميز اخى باالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## وسام كريم (14 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## a.s.a (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكوررررررر اخي الكريم​*


----------



## taha11 (20 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## salam 68 (20 نوفمبر 2011)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## .almadar (20 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي الموظوع جميل جدا وقيــــم99


----------



## .almadar (20 نوفمبر 2011)

نعم والله


----------



## .almadar (20 نوفمبر 2011)

مواضيع جميلة .. حياك الله


----------



## taha11 (11 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الة فيك


----------



## بوعبد (12 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وماقصرت نرجو المزيز من الابداع


----------



## kardalan (13 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اذا ممكن انا محتاجة برنامج switcap2 والذي يتخصص بتحليل دوائر sc . 
sc circuit analysis program


----------



## اشرف الدليمي (15 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## م/ رائد (20 ديسمبر 2011)

سلمت الايادي


----------



## عمرو زكريا (27 ديسمبر 2011)

انا مش عارف انزل اي برنامج منهم .. كل البرامج لما بدخل علي الموقع بيقولي ملف مش موجود


----------



## alhatalani (31 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوور


----------



## an_isma43 (6 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على البرنامج


----------



## usamasorial (7 يناير 2012)

الله ينور عليك اخي


----------



## صلاح شوقى (10 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## غيداء حسام (23 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بالله عليكم عندما اريد تحميل برنامج Orcad 15.7 اريد الخطوات بالضبط لانى عندما ضغطت عليه من المرفقات اعطانى انه تم تحميله وعندما فتحت وجدت صفحة بها كتابة فقط فارجو المساعدة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## abo qasm (23 يناير 2012)

الف شكر لك اخي الكريم


----------



## اسماعيل عبدالقادر (30 يناير 2012)

*بسم الله*

بارك الله فيك وفى ادارة المنتدى المتميز


----------



## alaa_1 (15 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله بيك​


----------



## كمال222 (17 فبراير 2012)

كل التوفيق


----------



## عمرو ذياب (21 فبراير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عمرو ذياب (21 فبراير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررر بس مش عارف انزله


----------



## marouenov (21 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أود تحميل 
visual basic
torrent
و شكرا


----------



## tareq1 (23 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## رياض عطاالله حايك (23 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله وبارك الله فيك​*


----------



## didinematrix (24 فبراير 2012)

اخواني مرحبا لو سمحتم اعطوني اسم هذا البرنامج و سأكون جزيلا لكم اني بأمس الحاجة اليه

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIvP_ZRtCww&feature=related


----------



## العالميةللدش (28 فبراير 2012)

شكراااا لمجهودك ياهندسة


----------



## أبوالحسن جابالله (5 مارس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## رياض عطاالله حايك (13 مارس 2012)

*رياض حايك*

بوركتم​


----------



## malekalturk (18 مارس 2012)

من لايشكر الناس لا يشكر الله مشكور


----------



## jalmodk (24 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا هل يمكنني اضافة برنامج آخر في ردودي هناحتى نجعل الموضوع متكامل ؟؟


----------



## صالح الجبيلي (26 مارس 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررر على الموضوع


----------



## الاثير2 (27 مارس 2012)

شكر جزيل


----------



## nour.abdo (27 مارس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## ENG 33 (30 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## bohrir (31 مارس 2012)

شكر اجزيلا هل لك أن تفيدني أخي ف برنامج cadence أريده من أجل أن اتبثه


----------



## الجندى2000 (1 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## bohrir (4 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي....أرغب في برنامج cadence*


----------



## محمد الجريتلى (13 أبريل 2012)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## بائعة الورووود (28 أبريل 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## asoomy (10 مايو 2012)

thanx alot a hope that i will find 
IC MM74C926


----------



## اميرة الجمااال (10 مايو 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## حووورية البحر (14 مايو 2012)

Merciiiiiiiiiii bc


----------



## الفتاة الخجوولة (19 مايو 2012)

بااارك الله فيك


----------



## فتوكة دلوعة (3 يونيو 2012)

Thankssssssssss <3


----------



## فتاة دلووعة (11 يونيو 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## عطر الصفااء (11 يوليو 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مريوومة (21 يوليو 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## م توفيق (30 يوليو 2012)

يسلمو على المجهود الرائع اخي


----------



## عذراااء (3 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## لايلااا (15 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## مهندس /خالد (17 أغسطس 2012)

*الروابط لاتعمل ياأخى الكريم*


----------



## اليزاااا (10 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## asna.2 (12 سبتمبر 2012)

_* عن جد انها برامج رهيبة و مشتغله عليهن*_​


----------



## asna.2 (12 سبتمبر 2012)

_* عن جد انها برامج رهيبة و مشتغله عليهن*_​


----------



## ماايااا (20 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## abirmohammed (29 سبتمبر 2012)

salut pour tous.je veux circuit wizard


----------



## karimbelhadj (1 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## omani2012 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

Zumdahl Chemistry 7th edition طلب حلول كتاب

في اسرع وقت ممكن
بليزززززززززززززززززززززززززززز
شبتر 1،2،3،4،5،6،7،8،9،22

ارجوا الرد فزعه يا شباب


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (3 أكتوبر 2012)

وما علاقة الكيمياء بالإلكترونيات؟


----------



## hussien95 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## miladd (17 أكتوبر 2012)

اريد افضل برنامج لرسم الدوائر الالكترونية للتحميله


----------



## علي 2000 (24 أكتوبر 2012)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## aa1234 (27 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## هارون5 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

اشكرك على المساهمة بالفائدة وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_mass (24 نوفمبر 2012)

برنامج الماتلاب مالوش لنكات تحميل ليه
ياريت اى حد يبعتلى لينك شغال للبرنامج


----------



## طه عمارة (12 فبراير 2013)

مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك و في عملك


----------



## Ahmed Mohammed 89 (12 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اريد برنامج proteus & Matlab 10


----------



## هيثم الزيات (12 مارس 2013)

الروابط لا تعمل 

وشكراً على المجهود الرائع :12:


----------



## aghyad (14 مارس 2013)

شي جميل مشكور


----------



## فارس البواب (23 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## islamsun (10 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حيدرفاضل (10 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Ahmed Zaqut (11 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير أخي


----------



## aya-hannoura (15 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## م . اشرف حمدي (16 يوليو 2013)

_جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود
ولكن رابط برنامج circuit maker لا يعمل_​


----------



## أحمد089 (16 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Ayman-bit (23 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجو ان تقبلوني عندكم كزائر وضيف جديد 
انا اختصاصي فني الكترونيات وانضممت اليكم لان منتداكم اعجبني كثيرا مما فيه من معلومات رائعة جدا ومفيدة لمهنة الالكترونيات في جميع مجالاتها 
واسال الله للقائمين على هذا المنتدى التوفيق ولزائره وضيوفه وانا ايضا منهم بالاستفادة من هذه المعلومات الجيدة والثمينة 
والله ولي التوفيق​


----------



## علي طه جاسم (26 يوليو 2013)

موضوع رائع
شكرا للجهد المميز


----------



## askndr (27 يوليو 2013)

:56:God bless you:56:


----------



## ymalghamdi (31 يوليو 2013)

مشكور


----------



## علي 2000 (6 أغسطس 2013)

مشكوا على برامج


----------



## الكيتا (10 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخواني مهندسي الالكترون 
هل ممكن تصميم دائرة تحسس التيار من 2 امبير الا15 امبير ويمكن التحكم فيه 
شاكر فضلكم ارجوا الرد


----------



## aymanax (20 أغسطس 2013)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## م:أبوحبيبه (25 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرآ برام ممتازة جدآ


----------



## eng_emad33 (26 أغسطس 2013)

الموضوع اكثر من رائع شكرا جزيلا بس يا ريت تراجع الروابط لان الملفات عليها مش موجودة


----------



## eng.smile22 (13 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## صقر ديالى (19 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكور اخي الغالي بارك الله بيك


----------



## أمير الغابة (27 يناير 2014)

إلهي يعطيكن العافة
مشكوووووور صديقي


----------



## رياض عطاالله حايك (24 فبراير 2014)

:56::56::56::56::56::56::56:شكراااا


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (28 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير نرجو نشر روابط متجددة. و شروحات.


----------



## ahmed_xp (15 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abo_mazen500 (15 مارس 2014)

ممكن برنامج 
[h=5]CodeVisionAVR؟؟؟؟[/h]


----------



## gk995 (2 أبريل 2014)

الف الف شكرااااا


----------



## د.محمود لطاهر (14 أبريل 2014)

Thank you very much indeed


----------



## محمدحما (26 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## عبير الشرق (20 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على الجهد المبذول
تحياتي


----------



## عالم عالم (7 يوليو 2014)

تسلم والله ... لديه برنامج مالتزام ولكن يوجد به مشكله يعمل معي لمدة شهر ومن ثم يتعطل اريد كود تفعيل ليعمل معي لفتر اطول وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## juoja (30 يوليو 2014)

الف شكر


----------



## juoja (30 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله الف شكر


----------



## رهين الاحزان (6 أغسطس 2014)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## احمدالس (29 أغسطس 2014)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## المهندسه سحر (2 سبتمبر 2014)

فين برنامج الmodelsim ,ise


----------



## maher hamsho (2 أكتوبر 2014)

جازاك الله خير


----------



## abdo727 (16 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## wisamaa (29 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله بهذه الجهود الطيبة .


----------



## esa530 (7 ديسمبر 2014)

انا كل ما احمل حاجه [h=2]Error[/h]


----------



## esa530 (10 ديسمبر 2014)

الروابط بيظه


----------



## kay (8 يناير 2015)

شكرا على هذا الجهد


----------



## البرنس خالد (2 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هانى النجار (14 أبريل 2015)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shffat (17 نوفمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم : أريد برنامج matlab2012b 
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## wisamey (27 يناير 2016)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ymselim (28 يناير 2016)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammed369 (10 مارس 2016)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/فهد الزريعي (23 مارس 2016)

شكرا


----------

